# retaining personal plates..can it be done?



## Liopetri (Nov 10, 2008)

I brought my car to Cyprus carrying a personal UK registration plate.I now want to put Cypriot plates on my car but I want to retain my personal number in the UK.I am referring to the DVLA website but if anyone has done this please will you let me know what your experience was.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

The only way to retain your plate is to put it on retention before you advise the UK that you have taken the car abroad. The DVLA will do this for a year at a time. I don't know how long they will do it for, I've done it for 2 years so far. I think you have to use a UK address.

However, I don't know how changing the number plate will be viewed at the Customs Office in Nicosia. Are you planning to apply for exemmption to excise duty?


----------



## Liopetri (Nov 10, 2008)

BabsM said:


> The only way to retain your plate is to put it on retention before you advise the UK that you have taken the car abroad. The DVLA will do this for a year at a time. I don't know how long they will do it for, I've done it for 2 years so far. I think you have to use a UK address.
> 
> However, I don't know how changing the number plate will be viewed at the Customs Office in Nicosia. Are you planning to apply for exemmption to excise duty?


The first part of your reply confirms what I thought.Thankyou.I think that maybe I will need to keep my car in bond here until I have done the paperwork with DVLA.( I have almost used up my allotted time allowance on FormC1040).
Once I have changed the details on the registration document then i am in a position to register the car here .Sounds straightforward.........!


----------

